# Dog saves a kitty!



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

And they become best friends! Very cute story, had to share! 

Dog Saves 2 Day Old Kitten – They Become Friends For Life


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Aaaah!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

What a heartwarming story!


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Awww. That is adorable. What a great story!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Oh my feels!!!! That was the best story! What a little sweetheart that dog was. I would have given him a steak for dinner. That kitty probably thinks that dog is his mommy now. It just doesn't get much more adorable than this story.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Awww, how sweet. That is a beautiful cat! I just saw a story on FB yesterday about a Doxie that takes care of a paralyzed 7 month old kitten: Idgie the Dachshund Has a New BFF: Ruth the Paralyzed Kitten | Dogster

It's so sweet how they can form such a bond!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Aww so sweet - both of these stories. Poor kitty - her mobility seems really limited, I wonder how she uses the litter box? What a great bond between those two though. :heart


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

It looks like she can pull herself into the litter box, but I read another article that said she gets bathed daily too since she can't clean herself really well. She's a cutie though and seems pretty feisty!


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

@TinyPaws: Awwe, thank you for making my Monday morning about a billion times cuter!

Also, I'm liking the new signature.  Henry is ridiculously adorable!


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Awwwww what a great story!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

dt8thd said:


> Also, I'm liking the new signature.  Henry is ridiculously adorable!


Thank you!!



emilyatl said:


> Awww, how sweet. That is a beautiful cat! I just saw a story on FB yesterday about a Doxie that takes care of a paralyzed 7 month old kitten: Idgie the Dachshund Has a New BFF: Ruth the Paralyzed Kitten | Dogster
> 
> It's so sweet how they can form such a bond! :smile:


That is just so sweet. That video is the cutest!


----------

